# How much would my Toshiba Satellite be worth?



## cu66

Ok, so I know nothing about computers and this seems like a really old computer. I just recently found it stored away and want to sell it. It's called Toshiba, Satellite 2180CDT, MODEL NO. PS218U-J0, PART NO. PS218U-E81 J0B, SERIAL NO. 40611155U. "Microsoft Windows 98, Second Edition" It also has the Microsoft 98 sticker below the display monitor. I DO NOT have the charger but i'm sure i'll find it, and I know it turns on, I remember using it once and it used to be used as a work computer by a NYC substation worker. It's used, a little scratched on the exterior butd the monitor is almost perfect with subtle wear. I have no idea if it can go on the internet, I don't know how to work old computers. All I have with it is the clicker that plugs into it, i'll try and look for the charger. Please tell me how much I can sell this computer for. And also important, where can I go to sell it quickly? I have checked EVERYWHERE online, and on eBay, this computer is not for sale so I can't compare the prices myself. Some of it's parts are for sale I think, so if the price is worth it I could even buy a brand new charger to include with it.

Here are pics,
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/010xje.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/011sgy.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/012yaa.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/013yvb.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/014duw.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/015zuc.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/016ek.jpg/

Please computer experts, determine the price of this laptop for me. Also, please make sure to tell me the MINIMUM say if the computer simply does not work and it can only be used for parts, I really need the money because I am starting a business!


----------



## voyagerfan99

It's not worth anything.


----------



## cu66

voyagerfan99 said:


> It's not worth anything.



Not true. I saw a review in 2012, someone bought it for $1300.


----------



## johnb35

cu66 said:


> Not true. I saw a review in 2012, someone bought it for $1300.



Dude, a windows 98 machine is probably worth $25 if that.  Show us that review...


----------



## voyagerfan99

cu66 said:


> Not true. I saw a review in 2012, someone bought it for $1300.



Nobody is going to buy a 15 year old laptop for that price. Post what you found. I doubt it's even the same computer.


----------



## cracker2

You'll get $20 max if it runs.Anyone that paid 1300 for it this year has 0 iq on computers.The year it released it may have been that much,def not anywhere close to being worth that much today.


----------



## cu66

I found an article, it had 4 reviews for this exact model. One person I believe posted a review on March 14th stating that he paid $1300 for it and it is a good investment and runs faster compared to other $1000+ computers. Plus, parts for it are going for over $20 so how can the whole computer be worth less than what the parts go for?


----------



## voyagerfan99

cu66 said:


> I found an article, it had 4 reviews for this exact model. One person I believe posted a review on March 14th stating that he paid $1300 for it and it is a good investment and runs faster compared to other $1000+ computers. Plus, parts for it are going for over $20 so how can the whole computer be worth less than what the parts go for?



Like we said, post what you read (the link to the review). You probably read a review for a brand new computer with a similar model number, not this 15 year old piece of junk.


----------



## cu66

voyagerfan99 said:


> Like we said, post what you read (the link to the review). You probably read a review for a brand new computer with a similar model number, not this 15 year old piece of junk.



The previous is exactly what was said in the article that i'm too lazy to look for again. Same model, the person bought it for that price and compared it to other models. And what is so bad about it being old? I don't care it's not like it's mine, I want to sell it and am confused. Why don't you look it up yourself, you'll see that just the charger is over $20, again how can the computer be less than the parts? 

Can someone tell me an accurate price?


----------



## voyagerfan99

cu66 said:


> The previous is exactly what was said in the article that i'm too lazy to look for again. Same model, the person bought it for that price and compared it to other models. And what is so bad about it being old? I don't care it's not like it's mine, I want to sell it and am confused. Why don't you look it up yourself, you'll see that just the charger is over $20, again how can the computer be less than the parts?
> 
> Can someone tell me an accurate price?



You're not going to get any other price. It's not worth a thing. I wouldn't even pay $20 for it. Why on earth do you think a 15 year old laptop is worth money?

If you can't provide a source for your claim, I call troll.


----------



## cu66

voyagerfan99 said:


> You're not going to get any other price. It's not worth a thing. I wouldn't even pay $20 for it. Why on earth do you think a 15 year old laptop is worth money?
> 
> If you can't provide a source for your claim, I call troll.



This is becoming an issue. The first post has all the info on this computer model, all the numbers and the brand, so do the pictures. Why can't you simply search it up, copy and paste it into google shopping, and see for yourself what parts are going for. I'm not trying to convince anyone i'm not a troll, I simply signed up with the intention of getting a good price to sell this computer at. If it's worthless, that's the type of info i'm looking for. I just have not gotten an explanation as to how the parts of a computer for this exact same model, cost over $20 when everyone claims the computer itself in the $20 range. Something is not right, I jsut want to sell it and move on with life.


----------



## johnb35

It doesn't matter the price of the parts.  Older parts will have higher cost as they don't make them anymore.. Called supply and demand.  Hell, I just paid $25 for a stick of 256mb pc133 memory that the customer wanted to buy.  In my opinion, either donate that laptop to someone or pitch it as its not worth selling honestly.


----------



## cu66

Ok, so if I take it apart and sell it's old parts then it will be worth something, how? What's the difference with all the parts being in the computer?


----------



## voyagerfan99

You're most likely not going to be able to sell any of it.


----------



## johnb35

You don't understand.  You won't be able to sell those parts unless someone has the exact same laptop.  It's too old of a machine.


----------



## cu66

I understand now. Thank you


----------



## Jamebonds1

Geez, It seem i miss the heat but anyway back to topics.  It is not worth to sell your laptop, because it is going to be 10 dollar.  If sell it to pawn, that would be 2 to 5 dollar.  So it would be better if keep it in history collection or something.  Also, there is no way people can buy old laptop at cost 1300 dollar.  It might be review about his life at 1997 that day he bought it for 1300 dollar.


----------

